# cake shop



## jancho

Hello. How would you say cake shop in Finnish language?

I have no suggestion. It is a place where you can buy and eat sweet, usually unhealthy food.


----------



## Emanresu

i want to try lol

kakkukauppa - cake shop
kakkumyyälä - cake store

im probally wrong


----------



## jonquiliser

Probably "konditoria" is the closest equivalent - they have pastries, cakes, biscuits etc.


----------



## kloie

Wouldn't this just be called bakery or pastry shop?


----------



## Marko55

I would also suggest "konditoria":
konditoria - Google Search


----------

